# A lone voice in the dark



## Amazed (May 2, 2005)

Hello! I'm a junior at a public school in Parma, Ohio. I dabble in lights and know how to turn the sound board on. When people talk tech to me, I maybe understand one word in ten. But I figure as long as I'm trying to learn, no harm. Right? The last show I helped out with was Kiss Me Kate (which just closed Sunday) which I designed lights and ran the lightboard for. 

I enjoy climbing the school's catwalk and using power tools! Being the only female who helps out in the booth, I sometimes feel like a lone voice in the dark.

Nice to meet everyone!
-Sandy


----------



## propmonkey (May 2, 2005)

yay i beat the welcome wagon, lol

welcome! please feel free to ask questions and learn as much as possible. we all learn something new.


----------



## koncept (May 2, 2005)

Yes, I beat them too.
Welcome to the forum. Hope you we can be of some assistance to you. You were a lone voice in the dark at times....

"We live in the dark for a reason"

-Ben


----------



## lightfreak (May 2, 2005)

Hey look I beat them too!

Welcome, i am quite new here myself... everyone is very helpful, ask any questions you have... and i know where you are coming from with that female ness. lol


--L


----------



## Peter (May 2, 2005)

AP TESTS!! The two weeks a year other then tech weeks when I am locked in school!!! (the AP Calc BC exam is tomorow and I have been studying like crazy for it, thus my slow response)

Anyways, Welcome! Hey, This is a great place to learn all things tech, and hopefully in notime you'll be knowing 11 out of every 10 tech words! (ya, I'm counting the words skipped in normal fast tech talk) 

Females in my experience tend to be a great addition to tech crews. I know most of the girls I have worked with have a much better eye for lighting design then I do! I am sure I can learn alot from you and I hope to read alot of your comments! Please dont be afraid to shout out and add a comment or question anywhere on the forum!

Welcome to Controlbooth.,com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## propmonkey (May 2, 2005)

i think i speak for the older ones around here when i say STUDY!! all my friends are freaking out because of ap tests, just think in 2 weeks your done till the fall.


----------



## Peter (May 3, 2005)

ya, I'm off now.... back to studying!!!

Everyone keep your fingers crossed or say a prayer for me tomorow! (and next monday and tues during AP Bio and AP Chem)


----------



## Amazed (May 3, 2005)

AP tests, don't remind me! I have the Government test next Wed. I'm hoping they don't decide to give out negative numbers.
-Sandy


----------



## avkid (May 3, 2005)

I'm here!!! My excuse for being late is an English paper and crazy personnel changes in the middle of a run. Welcome to Controlbooth!!

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
Sometimes known as Phil


----------

